# How long do the effects of .05 mg of klonopin last



## Black Flame (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm 148 pounds and I'm a guy if that matters. Sorry about my last post I made a mistake.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

bloody hell, I hate to be a hater but don't you know how to search the web/use google?

http://www.psychresidentonline.com/Benzodiazepine Comparison.htm (one of many sources)

Peak: 1-4 hrs
half life: avg. 34 hrs

the effects should last about a day.


----------



## Black Flame (Jul 11, 2012)

Shank you very much!!! And no, I am too stupid.


----------

